# EvenTT 13 - Who's going ?



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Did this last last year...nice to know who/ how many will be there......its a (relatively) long way for me...

1. Oldguy (Graham)
2. ImolaTT (Andrea)
3. Nem (NIck)
4. wallsendmag
5. AudiCoedDuon (Viv)
6. Audiphil (Phil)
7. jgp-tt (John)
8. Duggy (John)
9. barton tt
10. YELLOW_TT (Andy)
11. warrenstuart
12. sTTacey
13. conlechi (Mark)
14. Templar
15. Olds_cool
16. Duggy
17. booree
18. TTSDSGONG
19. Shootist
20. itchannel 
21. carpet3
22. TT4PJ
23. whispering john
24. Pugwash69
25. LPL
26. Bartsimpsonhead
27. Silverback77
28. jamman
29. Nyxx
30. heiliger stanislaus
31. kjgouldstone
32. LoveiTT +1 (Graham) 'maybe / probable'
33. susicab
34. Sussexbythesea
35. forest
36. Cloud
37. So Slow
38. audimad
39. audimin
40. Mc7donlad (maybe)
41. paulc1
42. luap
43.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Ime hoping to go.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be there 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May turn up I suppose along with 53 other people so far by my count :wink:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I'll be there. Booked my tickets today.

Viv


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be there


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Ticket sales have just hit 60  come on folks lets make this the biggest event ever


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ticket bought but will see on the day if I come.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'll be there

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go on then if I must


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

If you are coming to the AGM please book your ticket HERE .Free buffet for members £5 for an extra/partner ticket.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

We are and maybe my daughter too, sTTacey (got an account but hardly ever comes on here).

Warren.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , should be there


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Should be there too  tickets ordered.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i'll be there


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone travelling down from the Midlands area, fancy meeting up on route ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Anyone travelling down from the Midlands area, fancy meeting up on route ?


I'm coming from Malvern mate, we could meet up on the M42 or M40?

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone travelling down from the Midlands area, fancy meeting up on route ?
> ...


Sound fella, will do.

Anymore ?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I think there was a meet at Hopwood Services on the M42 last year to allow for a north/south join.

Warren.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good to me 

John


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

already booked 2 tickets


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> I think there was a meet at Hopwood Services on the M42 last year to allow for a north/south join.
> 
> Warren.


Yeah there was, Its a good meeting place. Well as long as you don't miss the turning back onto the motorway like I did, haha TT's going round in circles..my fault sorry [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

i'm planning to go, travelling from Essex.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

I am going


----------



## itchannel (Oct 28, 2012)

Just booked my tickets, first TT meet 
Steve


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

My partner and I will be attending 

Just bought our tickets. Looking forward to it, never been to one of these before


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Shootist said:


> I am going


Wanna meet at Hopwood services..there was around 10 or so TT's there last year.

Cars were turning up around 9, grabbed a coffee and set off around 9.30 for a steady drive to Gaydon. Anyone heading down that route would be more than welcome.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If it is not raining then I will also come along. (As some of you know my toy dose not go out in inclement weather). Yes I know I am a sad so and so!!!! :wink: 
Would be good if we could all meet at Hopwood services at 9.00am that has been suggested. Maybe Olivia the West Mids rep would like to finalise things for us.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hopwood at 9:00 is good for me

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If it is not raining then I will also come along. (As some of you know my toy dose not go out in inclement weather). Yes I know I am a sad so and so!!!! :wink:
> Would be good if we could all meet at Hopwood services at 9.00am that has been suggested. Maybe Olivia the West Mids rep would like to finalise things for us.


That's a cracking idea if Olivia could be there too. Not had the pleasure of meeting my local rep yet.

Fingers crossed Phil the weather gods will be on our side. I guess it will be a nice change for you to get out four a change after all the work with the house recently.


----------



## whispering john (Mar 24, 2013)

First time for use and the TTS


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's it, I'm in!

Just bought two tickets and coming in from deepest, darkest South Holland.


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

Never been before so thought I'd give it a go, specially as its not so far from deepest [North] Gloucestershire, two tickets hopefully on the way soon. 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

75 tickets sold so far


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

whats the latest tickets can be ordered online ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tonksy26 said:


> whats the latest tickets can be ordered online ?


The Tuesday before the event most likely


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tickets purchased and also entered concours :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

silverback77 said:


> Tickets purchased and also entered concours :wink:


Thought you were selling Kris , change of heart :?: :wink:


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

neilc said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> > Tickets purchased and also entered concours :wink:
> ...


still for sale (just) Neil , gotta show it off though as its in the best condition its been in at the moment .


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

silverback77 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > silverback77 said:
> ...


Excellent, I finally get to see it 

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Think I'm working with Neil at this event which means I will be giving Andrew (wallsend) grief about my team doing his 6-0


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Think I'm working with Neil at this event which means I will be giving Andrew (wallsend) grief about my team doing his 6-0


Get it right fatty 0-6


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Think I'm working with Neil at this event


Think you are ????? Oh yes you are ....You are driving the MK2 :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'm working with Neil at this event
> ...


I'm not drivin no cardy and slippers borin bland Mk2


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


That's correct it's the second best in the range an RS (obviously the S is better value and more fun in the right colour)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh gutted i will be at work flying home from Denver colorado... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Would have loved to go to this. 

Damien.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ahh gutted i will be at work flying home from Denver colorado... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


And that's a bad thing?? :?

Warren.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ahh gutted i will be at work flying home from Denver colorado... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Would have loved to go to this.
> 
> Damien.


Gutted matey, :-(

John


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just bought my Ticket. 



jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


How rude :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

I am going.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> I am going.


Really.. you in the uk at the moment ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sadly I go offshore on Thursday for two weeks so miss this event 

I will be at GTI International though


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Templar said:


> heiliger.stanislaus said:
> 
> 
> > I am going.
> ...


I'll be in the UK 25th June to 16th July (sadly, without the TT RS). I'm going to the Yorkshire meet on the 27th, EvenTT 13, and then the Morgan Factory tour on 10th July.

I'm working on filling in the rest of it ...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > heiliger.stanislaus said:
> ...


Busy bee then fella..


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Sadly Im not back in U.K. till around 5the Aug is anything else happening would love to meet some of the people on here had some great advice and read some very interesting threads, I will only be free the occasional Sunday over the summer as a new project always takes almost all my time for the first 3 months but should be able to work something out but by mid november I should be down to a steady 6 day week so if any events planned in winter let me know.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make it this year. First one I've missed since rockingham.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll be there, looking forward to it.

The only downside is all of the ideas for new mods


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It would appear that over 100 tickets have been sold so far 8)


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Just booked tickets :smile:


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got my ticket :!:

Looking forward to this one 

Hopefully catch-up with others from this way for the journey.........


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got mine too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just booked two tickets for me and hubby (So Slow).

Just going to bring my TT, seems daft to use two lots of petrol in separate cars (I'm sure we can sit next to each other for the journey down without killing each other!!!) :lol:

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Karen & Scott


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Just booked two tickets for me and hubby (So Slow).
> 
> Just going to bring my TT, seems daft to use two lots of petrol in separate cars (I'm sure we can sit next to each other for the journey down without killing each other!!!) :lol:
> 
> ...


If you're coming down the M6, pop into Hilton park services and join us

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=332981&start=30


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

forest said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked two tickets for me and hubby (So Slow).
> ...


That'd be great. We'll try and get there for the meeting time but don't wait as not sure what time I'll be able to get Scott out of bed! :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The wife and i are going but sadly not in a TT.


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

hope to see you all there just


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone want a hotel room for the Sunday night after the event ?
Instead of driving home after a long day, why not stay in a double room in nearby Stratford upon Avon ?
I've decided not to go, so pm me if interested.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Tickets just arrived 

Roll on Sunday!

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All tickets already ordered have now been emailed , if you are missing yours check your Junk Mail Folder and then drop me a line .


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Woo hoo - just got my tickets! Going to print them off at work today (why buy a printer when you can use work's ink!!!)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Cloud said:


> Woo hoo - just got my tickets! Going to print them off at work today (why buy a printer when you can use work's ink!!!)


Ditto 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That's cheating :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Improvisation mate ;-)

Kohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Printed my ticket and it's HUGE! Nearly the full size of an A4 piece of paper (perhaps it's so you don't lose them). Are they supposed to be that big or am I going to look a right muppet handing it over? 

Yes, I know I look a muppet anyway before anyone pipes up!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cloud said:


> Printed my ticket and it's HUGE! Nearly the full size of an A4 piece of paper (perhaps it's so you don't lose them). Are they supposed to be that big or am I going to look a right muppet handing it over?
> 
> Yes, I know I look a muppet anyway before anyone pipes up!


Any size is fine ,you can change it in print setup if you like


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Printed my ticket and it's HUGE! Nearly the full size of an A4 piece of paper (perhaps it's so you don't lose them). Are they supposed to be that big or am I going to look a right muppet handing it over?
> ...


Thanks Andrew, I might have a play with the size then, make the ticket a bit more manageable!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Cloud said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


Mines still in the centre of an A4 sheet... 

John


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my ticket but I think it's wrong :/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

carpet3 said:


> Got my ticket but I think it's wrong :/


Oh no it isn't lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


Could always fold it


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wallsendmag said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my ticket but I think it's wrong :/
> ...


Lol, thanks for your help


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Andy,

Many thanks for all your help earlier, ticket now printed and in car so I don't forget it.

Phil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Audiphil said:


> Andy,
> 
> Many thanks for all your help earlier, ticket now printed and in car so I don't forget it.
> 
> Phil


No problem


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 27, 2013)

May turn up I suppose along with 53 other people so far by my count


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

Aint got mine yet what ever the size  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

LPL said:


> Aint got mine yet what ever the size  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?


Just resent them can you check please ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

173 Tickets emailed out so far


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> 173 Tickets emailed out so far


Literaly just order mine and renewed TTOC membership !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

oldguy said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 173 Tickets emailed out so far
> ...


We may have some email problems , have you got your tickets yet ?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't get home email at work.......

And since i'm oldguy my mobile doesn't have tinterweb.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

oldguy said:


> Can't get home email at work.......
> 
> And since i'm oldguy my mobile doesn't have tinterweb.....


  How do you survive ??????


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get home email at work.......
> ...


Its a company mobile...but all getting iphones soon.....oldguy gets 21st century !


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

where is it and how much?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=330156


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> LPL said:
> 
> 
> > Aint got mine yet what ever the size  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?
> ...


Many thanks for the great assist, ticket received, printed and all is well with the world........... just hoping for some fine weather so i can get the top off!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

oldguy said:


> Can't get home email at work.......
> 
> And since i'm oldguy my mobile doesn't have tinterweb.....


Send it from your personal email to your works email..simples


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Templar said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get home email at work.......
> ...


Nope....ordered tickets at work on TTOC.....so tickets emailed to home email...which i can't access at work, so couldn't check if i had received ticket til i get home.....now email back to work and print !


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm coming add me to your list , my tickets all printed lol


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Can I not show my ticket on my phone?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

luap said:


> Can I not show my ticket on my phone?


I don't see why not


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Confirmed 4 of us now, son & myself in our car, daughter & wife in daughters car and hopefully daughters boyfriend in a bright red Corsa. (just for Hoggy :wink: )

Off outside to start the car cleaning marathon now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Stage 1 completed, it's been washed, now for stage 2 the polishing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Stage 1 completed, it's been washed, now for stage 2 the polishing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blimey you're keen fella..


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1 completed, it's been washed, now for stage 2 the polishing
> ...


Trying to beat the sun...

Cannot believe the amount of tar I've collected :-/

Finished polishing, just the wax to go on now, then the inside needs to be attacked!

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good work!

Just managed to wipe a greasy rag over mine  :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Well its time for me to get out there now for a good wash and polish.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nem said:


> Good work!
> 
> Just managed to wipe a greasy rag over mine  :lol:


You've managed to escape from Cadburys world then  I bet Sara's there for the long haul


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Though I'm not in the concourse, I've just filled up a box with cloths and variuos cleaning product just so I can give the car a once over after the trip down....got to look its best....well almost


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

How are we going to identify ourselves? I remember from last year some people had show plates with their TTF names on but my daughter suggested just printing a sign with our names on it??

Sorry but this is my 2nd TT event and only my second car show/event ever so i'm a bit green i'm afraid 

Warren.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

There are sheets for you to put your details on


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I know it's a TTOC event, but always thought forum name tags. Was a good thought, for those who want to be known......


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We've got a load of stickers to hand out so you can put your forum name on them and stick it on you.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There should be a group of us coming in together from a bit further north. First stop Hilton Services 8-8.30, Second stop/meeting point is Hopwood Services between 9-9.30 if anyone else fancies meeting there beforehand. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Car full detailed and ready for a 06:30 start


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> How are we going to identify ourselves? I remember from last year some people had show plates with their TTF names on but my daughter suggested just printing a sign with our names on it??


I had a sticker made up a while ago for a laugh, so it should be easy to spot me! :lol: 








Just spent 3 hours washing, drying & polishing, plus a good clean inside after my German Shepherd has been in it. Time for a well earned sit down and glass of wine, then bed early.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > How are we going to identify ourselves? I remember from last year some people had show plates with their TTF names on but my daughter suggested just printing a sign with our names on it??
> ...


Just an idea..wonder if there could be a group buy for something similar, maybe made from the same type of material as the tax disc holders. That way they can be put on and taken off as and when for meets. I personally don't like stickers on my windows but this maybe a better option.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone want a hotel room for the Sunday night after the event ?
Instead of driving home after a long day, why not stay in a double room in nearby Stratford upon Avon ?
pm me now if interested


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Up !

Right 30 mins quick once over, then off...see you all there !


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not going to be coming this year. Car is fine, just got alot to do today and it's still in quite a dirty way. Will see those who go at Audi in the park 

Have fun guys.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Not going to be coming this year. Car is fine, just got alot to do today and it's still in quite a dirty way. Will see those who go at Audi in the park
> 
> Have fun guys.


  Shame....


----------

